# Bluegill ID?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Caught the red breasted ones all my life. Never seen a yellow one. Anybody know if it's a different variety or what?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I always thought the yellow-breasted ones were female bluegills and the others we called bull bream.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We caught a ton of the blueish grey looking females. This was a very bright yellow


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

green sunfish?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> green sunfish?


That's a possibility but I don't think it is.There's true 'blue gills" and shellcrackers and greens but there is a ton of inbreeds.They are all good though.I dont think they are like bass and crappie,IMO there are all kinds of natural hybrids. Just opinion though. I've caught some in north ga and never saw another just like it.Bream covers em all.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

top fish looks like a pumkin sunfish?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

scott44 said:


> That's a possibility but I don't think it is.There's true 'blue gills" and shellcrackers and greens but there is a ton of inbreeds.They are all good though.I dont think they are like bass and crappie,IMO there are all kinds of natural hybrids. Just opinion though. I've caught some in north ga and never saw another just like it.Bream covers em all.


Yea you get a bunch in a bed no telling what you might get.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Try'n Hard.....Some of the female bluegill we collect from the area lakes used for spawning purposes at the FWC hatchery are yellowish on their underside. Typically the females in the 4"-6" size can be that color. Both of these fish in the photo are bluegill.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There were a lot of some kinda tiny shrimp (dead) in the water - millions of them. I'm sure the gills have been eating them so maybe it brightened a few of them up!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Generally the clearer and tannic waters will produce darker more brilliant colored fish. Muddy waters and waters higher in alkaline tend to produce duller looking fish. Of course the males are always more colorful.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a golden strain (leucistic maybe?) of lepomis auritus (redbreasted sunfish) but that looks like a bluegill for sure on the right. 

here's the 'golden' strain of lepomis auritus for good measure.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Found this on the NANFA site, a golden bluegill and a calico.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a male and female to me, with the color and ear flap...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do ya'll worry bout them jokers....when they are battered and fried they all look alike. geeezzzzzzzzz hahaha


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Correct to all those who said one is a male and the other is female.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Why do ya'll worry bout them jokers....when they are battered and fried they all look alike. geeezzzzzzzzz hahaha



Yes - they all looked kinda golden brown by late that afternoon!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> There were a lot of some kinda tiny shrimp (dead) in the water - millions of them. I'm sure the gills have been eating them so maybe it brightened a few of them up!


i've always called them grass shrimp. they sell them at bait shops all around lake seminole.

jack


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

The big one is a redbreasted sunfish. The smaller one is a spotted sunfish.


----------

